# Betta Day?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey all! I was wondering if you think we should have a betta day? Like how you have veteran's day, but only with fish. Thoughts?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TOTALY!!!!! That would be awesome!


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

That would be awesome!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay! A betta day!!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure, why not? It'd be fun! Almost every day is a "holiday"; only they're weird ones no one has ever heard of. Besides Veteran's Day, today is National Sundae Day. November 16 is Square Dance Day. November 23 is Cashew Day, etc. (I love trivial stuff like this. )


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes! Let's pick a date. =]


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Agree fully! Let's go for it! Maybe this will be on the 2012 calender!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

How's this Sunday, November 14th?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Sunday sounds good to me.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I went to the Mall. There was shop with calendars, so I was looking one with betta fish. Of course it everything but it.

Can u imaging if every one in the world love bettas and we have betta day. It would make my life happier


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*suddenly has this awesomesauce image of giant balloon bettas floating down the street, people dressed up in betta costumes lining the street waving betta shaped flags, and a whole motorcade of open top limos lined with betta bowls with the bettas waving their little fins at the adoring crowd of fans*

YES. We need a Betta Day!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

November 14th? Great! Somebody post that it is official so I can make it on my calender and tell my fishloving friends!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

November 14 is (our) National Betta Fish Day!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> *suddenly has this awesomesauce image of giant balloon bettas floating down the street, people dressed up in betta costumes lining the street waving betta shaped flags, and a whole motorcade of open top limos lined with betta bowls with the bettas waving their little fins at the adoring crowd of fans*


Ahhh!! I would love that so much!! It would make the world a happy place


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm picking up my new fish tomorrow, so that will be the perfect way to spend my Betta Day.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome! Happy Betta Eve!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Zomg betta day!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Setting out cookies for the betta fairy. (Getting a little ahead of myself here) xD

J/K!

What are you gonna do for Betta Eve and Betta Day?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

HAPPY (1st annual) BETTA DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMoneyPenny (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Betta Day everyone!!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy betta day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Happy Betta Day!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Setting out cookies for the betta fairy. (Getting a little ahead of myself here) xD
> 
> J/K!
> 
> What are you gonna do for Betta Eve and Betta Day?


How about this to celebrate...

...before







...after








I like this more modern setup! The plant is Java Moss.

HAPPY BETTA DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome! A Betta day, and it's today!
Sorry for the lateness of this but I'm on night shift's and I was sleeping all day.

HAPPY BETTA DAY!!!


----------



## bettamaxx (Sep 11, 2010)

betta day ftw


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Honestly, I think every day is betta day 

Happy betta day


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy betta day! Why must it end so soon? Oooh!

How about betta day is only the kick off of Betta Week? Or do you think that's a stretch?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I think that is a bit of a stretch. Don't wont to take the emphesis off of betta day! Next year we can tell everybody we can about a month in advance about betta day!

I think this could really be huge by next year! Lets do what we can to make it huge!:-D


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

(I couldn't edit my earlier post but that plant is Java Fern)


_(BTW the first annual betta day, created by the members of bettafish.com, is on November 14th (2010), __http://www.bettafish.com/showthread....985#post512985__ is the link for proof)_


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I am late.. but happy belated betta day!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay! We all love betta day!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nah, we have enough holidays as it is. I can hardly remember them all. lol. Maybe a Pet Day... for all pets.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Betta Day is already official. Can't go back on that. I've have posted in several posts everywhere about betta day. Already told my friends.

I love betta day, and I can't wait for next year! Let dogs and cats have there own day.

I LOVE BETTA DAY!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I still think every day is betta day. (I mean, we love them... might as well dedicate every day to them instead of one? :lol


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

What should we do next year for betta day? How about A gift for our fish, like a plant or a couple of pingong balls. Is it a bit of a strech.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Not a stretch at all. I give my fish little plants for Christmas, give them more food on Thanksgiving, Etc. 

(^:


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot to feed my fish for thanksgiving :shock: Way too busy lol


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

It's tradition in my family to do something special for our pets at christmas and on their "Birthdays" (the day they were adopted into the family). 

It usually involves a new toy or decoration and a treat food.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool. 

And I forgot to add B-Days as well. Thanks Malvolti!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

We should do something special....something at the local petstore/fish store?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

What do you have in mind?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IDK like offering correct info...offering to change the water in the cups....something like that.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That would be nice! 

What do the rest of y'all think?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

VERY late happy betta day!!!!!!!  im telling all of my fish loving friends! ( ok there's just one, that's DeadSunlight. lol! She rocks!)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think we should go to our local fish store wish people a happpy betta day  and offer to clean tanks or as mr.vampire said, clean cups, and buy a little something for our fish! We could also (if the pet store will let you and this might be a bit of a stretch but it would help to spread the word) put a sign up by the fish that says "happy betta day!" yes i think big and over the top lol.


----------

